# Millionen-Ding: Bisbee's Black & Blue



## NaabMäx (24. Juni 2021)

Na klar, hat von uns jeder dort ein Ferienhäuschen, mit einer ordentlichen Yacht davor, was denkt ihr den. 
Aber sonst eine tolle Sache. (Bei uns würde der Gewinner einen verchromten Blechkübel bekommen oder Ärger mit xxxx.)


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht kann ich mit meinem Pontoon Boat anmelden und spare ein bisschen bei der Anmeldegebühr…
Aber ist schon heftig, was die Bisbees da über die Jahre auf die Beine gestellt haben.


----------



## Ponton (24. Juni 2021)

Ich durfte einmal 2018 ein solches Event mitfischen. Spaß macht das nimmer das drumherum ist super aber auf dem Boot Anspannung bis zum geht nichtmehr. Jegliche Leichtigkeit ging mir da verloren. Anmeldegebühr waren für unser Boot 1250 us $.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. Juni 2021)

Ponton schrieb:


> Jegliche Leichtigkeit ging mir da verloren.


Das glaube ich! Dann lieber ohne Druck, gewinnen zu wollen/müssen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. Juni 2021)

Definitiv eine andere Welt. 

Wobei, wir sind hier doch einige Leute, lasst uns ein Team bilden und im nächsten Jahr dort mitmachen.
Wäre mal was anderes als so eine Kutterfahrt. 

Angelboard-Challenge 2021 Bisbee's Black & Blue Tournament!


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juni 2021)

Die lokalen Drogenkartelle beschließen für die Zeit der Veranstaltung auch eine Waffenruhe, damit die Schiki Mikis keine Angst haben müssen.
Man munkelt, dass die Kartelle die Party mit ihren Narco-Dollars erst möglich machen, so habe ich es in einer Doku gesehen.

Jürgen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. Juni 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die lokalen Drogenkartelle beschließen für die Zeit der Veranstaltung auch eine Waffenruhe, damit die Schiki Mikis keine Angst haben müssen.
> Man munkelt, dass die Kartelle die Party mit ihren Narco-Dollars erst möglich machen, so habe ich es in einer Doku gesehen.
> 
> Jürgen


Ja, ich habe auch eine Doku darüber gesehen. Das ist das gefährlichste Pflaster in Mexiko und trotzdem Anziehungspunkt für Schauspieler & Co.


----------



## Ponton (25. Juni 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe auch eine Doku darüber gesehen. Das ist das gefährlichste Pflaster in Mexiko und trotzdem Anziehungspunkt für Schauspieler & Co.


Es war nur für die Zeit nach der Verhaftung von el chapo dort etwas unruhig. Nachdem die Nachfolge und die Nebietsansprüche geregelt waren kehrte ziemlich schnell wieder Ruhe ein. 
Aber die Medien brauchen halt immer bißchen was zum berichten und sei es nur fürs Sommerloch.
Ich war 2019 in Los cabos absolut entspannt dort. Natürlich wenn man es drauf anlegt und die entsprechende Situation sucht wird man sie auch finden. 
Ganz ehrlich in Berlin oder am Hbf in Leipzig fühlte ich mich  100 mal unwohler als in jedem Ort den ich je in MX gesehen habe. 
Wenn corona es zulässt bin ich im Oktober wieder dort.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. Juni 2021)

Ponton schrieb:


> Es war nur für die Zeit nach der Verhaftung von el chapo dort etwas unruhig. Nachdem die Nachfolge und die Nebietsansprüche geregelt waren kehrte ziemlich schnell wieder Ruhe ein.
> Aber die Medien brauchen halt immer bißchen was zum berichten und sei es nur fürs Sommerloch.
> Ich war 2019 in Los cabos absolut entspannt dort. Natürlich wenn man es drauf anlegt und die entsprechende Situation sucht wird man sie auch finden.
> Ganz ehrlich in Berlin oder am Hbf in Leipzig fühlte ich mich  100 mal unwohler als in jedem Ort den ich je in MX gesehen habe.
> Wenn corona es zulässt bin ich im Oktober wieder dort.


Ja, das hast Du überall. In Miami nehmen wir genauso ungern die "Abkürzung" wie in Las Vegas oder treiben uns am Hamburger Hauptbahnhof nach null Uhr am ZOB herum. 
Oktoober - die Daumen sind gedrückt. Habe gerade gar keine Ahnung wie die Entwicklung in Mexiko ist.


----------



## rustaweli (25. Juni 2021)

Schon heftig was ausserhalb unserer Lande so beim Angeln abgeht. Die Wettbewerbe, berühmte Angler, Preise, Ruhm, Fans, Festivals, das ganze Drumherum! 
Dieses Turnier oder die Bass Meisterschaften in den Staaten. Da kannst auch zum Millionär werden. Oder wie da teilweise die Fans abgehen, fast wie beim Dart. 
Könnt Ihr nicht regelmäßig von Meisterschaften, Teilnehmern, Zwischenständen etc berichten? Weltweit? Wäre top!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. Juni 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schon heftig was ausserhalb unserer Lande so beim Angeln abgeht. Die Wettbewerbe, berühmte Angler, Preise, Ruhm, Fans, Festivals, das ganze Drumherum!
> Dieses Turnier oder die Bass Meisterschaften in den Staaten. Da kannst auch zum Millionär werden. Oder wie da teilweise die Fans abgehen, fast wie beim Dart.
> Könnt Ihr nicht regelmäßig von Meisterschaften, Teilnehmern, Zwischenständen etc berichten? Weltweit? Wäre top!


Das stimmt! Da ist kein Vergleich zu unseren oder anderen europäischen Veranstaltungen möglich. Wir halten die Augen offen


----------



## rustaweli (25. Juni 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Das stimmt! Da ist kein Vergleich zu unseren oder anderen europäischen Veranstaltungen möglich. Wir halten die Augen offen


Weil es noch keine richtigen Plattformen gibt. Aber so langsam wächst was ran, verpasst den Zug nicht! Ohne Verbreitung und supporten auch keine wachsende Base und damit Events und Co. Darum ziehe ich den Hut vor den Jungs von H&B, kanalgratis,..Zu Vielen ist doch Fly vs Jerk, Perch Pro, Pike Pro, WPC, YPC usw garnicht durchgedrungen. Oder all die Cups weltweit samt Protagonisten. Dabei bieten all die Mediums heutzutage so unendlich viele Möglichkeiten. Streams, YouTube,... Früher war Red Bull TV samt Events für Randgruppen, heute gibt es nen eigenen TV Kanal im TV. Oder in jeder R&R Ausgabe nen Bereich über Events, Teilnehmer, Berichte, Stände, Interviews, so auch hier im Board ne extra Sparte. Auch im Friedfischbereich gibt es da ne Menge.
Das wäre was!
Wäre mir gar fast ein R&R Abo wert.
Aber Ihr geht einen guten Weg derzeit!


----------



## NaabMäx (25. Juni 2021)

Seh das schon kommen, wird wohl auf ein "Bule-Black HÄRING Turnament" rauslaufen - in der Ostsee.
Spart man sich wenigstens die Antonov oder die 6 monatige Überfahrt mit der Bontoomkiste oder einer sonnstigen Gurke.

Was vertickt Ihr so, um das nötige Preisgeld ausschreiben zu können? - Häringskavia in Spritzen oder zum einreiben?  
..... arges Kopfkino.
Aber lustig würde sowas auf jeden Fall.


----------



## rustaweli (25. Juni 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Seh das schon kommen, wird wohl auf ein "Bule-Black HÄRING Turnament" rauslaufen - in der Ostsee.
> Spart man sich wenigstens die Antonov oder die 6 monatige Überfahrt mit der Bontoomkiste oder einer sonnstigen Gurke.
> 
> Was vertickt Ihr so, um das nötige Preisgeld ausschreiben zu können? - Häringskavia in Spritzen oder zum einreiben?
> ...


Think Big!
Aber verstehe Dich schon. Support bestehender Wettbewerbe  wäre ja auch schon ein Anfang.
Preise etc wachsen mit der Zeit. So war es immer in allen Bereichen. Schau auf YPC '21, das Preisboot ist der Wahnsinn, wenn man dazu bedenkt wie die Jungs angefangen haben.
Wollte ja nur auf das Potenzial aufmerksam machen. Welches Magazin oder Forum hat denn schon eine breite Berichterstattung in seinem Repertoire? Allein um diese ging es mir eigentlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juni 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die lokalen Drogenkartelle beschließen für die Zeit der Veranstaltung auch eine Waffenruhe, damit die Schiki Mikis keine Angst haben müssen.
> Man munkelt, dass die Kartelle die Party mit ihren Narco-Dollars erst möglich machen, so habe ich es in einer Doku gesehen.


Das liest sich doch mal richtig nett, und zeigt,
dass Angeln der deutlich höhere und hier im Terrarium höchste erreichbare Daseinszustand des Menschen ist!  

Dass man wegen Fussball auch schon mal Ende 1914 den WK I unterbrochen hat und ein echtes Superfinale gespielt hat (min. 80% der Spieler starben demnächst), war auch nett, aber den Erwerbskrieg immer wieder zur Angelshow zu stoppen ist nochmal viel besser.


----------

